# shed roof pitch



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

what would be the smallest pitch recommended for a garden shed, it is 11x9 in size?

thanks


----------



## CplDevilDog (Mar 18, 2009)

Would depend on where you are located. Snow loads?


----------



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

oh yes, sorry. Washington, DC. seldom more than 2 ft of snow.

thanks


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

amakarevic said:


> oh yes, sorry. Washington, DC. seldom more than 2 ft of snow.
> 
> thanks


There are several factors - not the least of which is what you're using for material and supports.

I just built an 8x12 shed this fall. I used 2x6 "rafters" on 16" centers. 5/8" plywood sheeting. _*It has a slightly less than 3-12 pitch*_.


Is there some particular reason you're wanting to go with the least pitch possible?


----------



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

how does 3/12 translate into degrees ?

why smallest pitch? i don't want the shed to rise any higher than it has to.

thanks


----------



## CplDevilDog (Mar 18, 2009)

Also need proposed rafter layout. Trusses or stick, on center spacing?


----------



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

CplDevilDog said:


> Also need proposed rafter layout. Trusses or stick, on center spacing?


something like this:

http://www.buildeazy.com/shed_3.html

thanks


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

amakarevic said:


> how does 3/12 translate into degrees ?
> 
> why smallest pitch? i don't want the shed to rise any higher than it has to.
> 
> thanks


I don't know for sure what the degrees would be. A 12-12 pitch (rises 12" in a 12" run) would be a 45 degree angle. So I assume that a 3-12 would be one-forth of that, or about 11 degrees.


There are many things you should consider with the roof of your shed. If you go with a gambrel/barn roof, you'll have more "off the floor" storage. Also, a higher pitch will give you better water/snow run-off.


I think you've got a good start - THINKING through what you want to do, and asking questions.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

amakarevic said:


> something like this:
> 
> http://www.buildeazy.com/shed_3.html
> 
> thanks


That's pretty much a twin to what I built, other than that mine is a lower pitch, and I extended the roof 3' over one side in order to cover firewood.


----------



## Joe Carola (Apr 14, 2006)

amakarevic said:


> how does 3/12 translate into degrees ?


3/12 is 14.04 degrees

4/12 is 18.43 degrees

Are the rafters spanning the 11' or 9' side?

Just curious as to why you want it in degrees.

What size rafters and ridge are you going to use? What will the overhang be?


----------

